# Putting the "retrieve" in "golden retriever"



## LaylaBauer1718 (Sep 25, 2011)

Love this thread! Layla will retrieve ANYTHING- shoes, socks, keys, phones, remotes, toys, blankets, bags, pillows, virtually anything she can get her mouth on. This always happens when we get home, when we wake up, or just whenever she gets excited. She has been doing this since she was a little puppy. One time, I got home from the mall and she got so excited to see me and took my shopping bag out of my hangs to walk around with and "show off." (Picture below). It's pretty adorable when she does it!


----------



## Kathrynehalliday (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm still in training with Phoenix, but we are training him on retrieving everything, on command, so far his favorite is to get his leash, we still have to work on "bring it" because he'll bring it 98% of the way over and drop it for a treat... we want to put it in our hands. he will go get some of his toys - his ducky, squeaky, his ball... He loves playing fetch and will continue to do so forever. we want to get him to get a lot of stuff, but are still uncertain how to do a lot of the training, without allowing him to chew on it.


----------



## LilBitBit (Jan 15, 2012)

LOL at Layla - such a silly girl but a beauty!! And Phoenix has such smart eyes  

I'm having the same trouble with Buddy when it comes to fetch - he understands to get the ball, but I think he forgets it's in his mouth or something, because he'll drop it halfway back and just gallop up to us all excited. When we don't have the ball he's like "wait, you throw I chase, so why aren't you throwing already?"

Oh my goodness, socks!!! Buddy will literally pick a sock up, I'll take it from him, and he'll snatch it back from my hands!! The little jerk!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

BaWaaJige loves to carry my crocs around. I have taught him to bring them back or to look for them. He loves the game and he still gets to carry my crocs around.


----------



## LittleLouie (Feb 21, 2011)

Louie's got a duck toy that he just loves and can't live without. We'll be watching tv, or sleeping, or cooking in the kitchen when he'll just suddenly come into the room with his duck. Then he'll do a little growl as if to tell you you'd better play, too.  On occasion he will also retrieve socks if they are rolled up and clean, but doesn't make them easy for you to get! I think he might have a hiding spot for them....I'm a little low on socks these days.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Dakota doesn't have a favorite thing to carry, it's usually the first thing she can put her mouth on when she gets up. Katie tends to like toys, but she also likes to destuff them and then tear them up.


----------



## LilBitBit (Jan 15, 2012)

Well, now Buddy has a new favorite game...retrieve items from the trash :doh:

If we catch him chewing on something (say, a bit of cardboard) we remove it, tell him "no", and throw it away. He'll wait until we walk away and then jump up to pull it out again!

He also steals our stuffed animals. Not to de-stuff like he normally does, just to carry around.


----------

